# Little Lucy Monkeys With Canadian Troops in Kandahar



## leroi (18 Oct 2009)

Aww ... Little Lucy, a rhesus monkey, charms Canadian troops in Kandahar.
This short video is adorable 

http://thechronicleherald.ca/includes/video2.php


----------

